# Game center pseudo créer à mon icloud ?



## alexlande (13 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour , est ce normale d'avoir game center active dans mon icloud je me suis jamais inscrit et j'ai retrouver un pseudo joueur_4000 c'est pas automatique de l'icloud ça c'est bien quelqu'un qui c'est inscrit avec mon icloud ?

En plus ce qui est très pas normale c'est que je n'ai même pas l'application dans l'iphone 12 LOL

J'ai discuter avec l'assistant apple je l'ai déconnecter ...

Merci à vous


----------



## alexlande (14 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour , et là j'ai un problème la personne continue de ré activer game center dans mon téléphone j'ai du déconnecter 3 fois hier soir ????


----------

